# Yay for photoshop!!!



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just installed photoshop onto my lap top, and was wondering if anyone wants me to draw their horse. I'm not a pro or anything, I just want to do it for fun.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone??

Pleeeeaaasse!!!!!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

you can do my horse if you like!! ^^


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, your horse is gorgeous! When i'm done, i'll try and post it for you, but I don't know how to yet.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone know how to post a photoshop picture on horseforum??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You do it the same way you would post any other photos. Get the pics hosted then post them here. The thing is with photoshop, you have to make sure you save the file in the right format or your computer will not allow you to load the photos to open up anywhere but the program.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

If you want to try another you can go to my pics and try any of them you'd like. 
Also, CDT is correct about the pictures. You can also go to the "advanced reply" and click on manage attachments and add a picture straight from your computer that way.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Aah, thanks. What I had to do was to save it as a JPEG instead of a photoshop to be able to post it. Buutt...I found a new program on my laptop which I like a lot better. It is called Paint! I am going to start a new thread for that one. I just finished my first pic on Paint!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

horsegirl123 said:


> Aah, thanks. What I had to do was to save it as a JPEG instead of a photoshop to be able to post it. Buutt...I found a new program on my laptop which I like a lot better. It is called Paint! I am going to start a new thread for that one. I just finished my first pic on Paint!!!


I hear yea, it took me a while to figure out that you had the save the file as a JPEG file for it to work. Photoshop is very complicated. The official course to learn how to use it is 12 weeks in length :shock: because of the amount of stuff you need to learn. 
Great work tho, can't wait to see pics


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ya...I havn't really been doing much on photoshop lately. I'm really liking Paint. Paint is super easy and the pics turn out pretty nice.


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

How do you like photoshop? I was thinking of getting a paint program thats easy to use.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SallyBaby said:


> How do you like photoshop? I was thinking of getting a paint program thats easy to use.


I love that program. The possibilities of that program are endless but it is difficult to work with unless you know how to use it. Also keep in mind that that program is $930.00 in stores :wink: some older versions of it sell in the $700.00 range.
So with the price alone I bet it's going to make your decision fairly quickly.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I like photoshop but it's pretty difficult to use until you get the hang of it. I think I have one of the older versions of photoshop which is called Photoshop Elements 2.0 or something.


----------

